# Best bitrate for 1440p ?



## patytan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello, " Sory my english is very bad " ;/ 

Okey.. first question.

What is the best bitratre for 1440p ? encoder nvidia h 264 - new 
-Lanczos only
-FPS 60
-Best queality
-Profile high

I care about image quality, I share it on youtube.

My current bitrate "CBR" 45 000 is good ? Thanks for the help


----------

